# dogs



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Anyone take there dogs plowing? Any pics of your dog? Just got a 15 week old black lab. Post pics soon. He comes everywhere with me.


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

here's mine he used to come everytime but now i would have to drag him to the truck at 2 am ....he likes his sleep!


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

and another in the snow


----------



## powerstroke7.3 (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

BDEMOTT;985353 said:


> and another in the snow


*Man thats a gorgeous sheppard, i lost my 130 pound sheppard a year ago and i miss him dearly... he wasnt a dog or a pet he was just like my son, his pups are serving duty on the ontario provincial police force.*


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

lawncare18;985339 said:


> Anyone take there dogs plowing? Any pics of your dog? Just got a 15 week old black lab. Post pics soon. He comes everywhere with me.


Good luck with the lab, We have about a 3.5yr old black lab female, she's just over the 100lb mark, very big girl....

Most of the time I would like to shoot her.... Not with a camera though! LOL

Matthew


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i made the mistake of taking my dog to work, i went from having awesome sheperds to sharpeis, awesome little dog, my ***** is actually birthing right now lol, so far we are at 7, lots of dark ones like dad, still happening though so we will see,

but i can't pick up my keys without my dog running for the door, he is a smaller dog than a sheperd but he does guard my van from bad people very well,


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

here is my father-in-laws shepherd, straight from germany. He's been doing all the ratings this past year in hopes they can find a female to breed with. He is an absolute athlete, watching him do bite work is amazing.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

my dog would be all over the cab, she has no truck legs, constantly falling all over the place on turns and braking. she stays home for plowing, she does ride along with me some days for errands though


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

I tried but she's too high strung! She bounces all over the truck and tries to attack evry oncoming vehicle when driving down the road. Funny at 1st but really annoying later. Also slobbers up the windows.
She's a Jack Russel Terrier. Wish I had her energy!:redbounce


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

here are my two doing what they do best. 

i also attached a pic of 2 baby foxes found wandering the road (i think their mother was hit by a car). we kept them for a couple of days and then gave them over to the humane society who put them back into the wild. they were a lot of fun. i wish i could've kept them...


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I got my shepard about 3 yrs ago cute little puppy went with me plowing for about 2.5 months then every time after that he would get sick in the truck had to stop taking him now every time i go he gives me that little look . maybe i should give it another try.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

My shepherd


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

my little boy and his cinder block snow ball


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm lucky,where ever I go Spike is sure to be there with me. Spike is an 80lb shepherd/rotty mix . He and I have been together 24/7 for 5.5 yrs now. He spends a lot of time in his office.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I take my Golden retriever wih me when I am plowing solo. She only lasts about 2 hours before she gets bored. Funny thing is she keeps nudging me when she is bored and I am driving.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

L.I.Mike;986019 said:


> I take my Golden retriever wih me when I am plowing solo. She only lasts about 2 hours before she gets bored. Funny thing is she keeps nudging me when she is bored and I am driving.


haha sounds like shepherd. He will sit in the back over the center console looking out the front windshield. And when he gets bored he will keep nudging my arm and stuff to pet him. And I normally bring his ball with him because he likes to chew on it for some odd reason haha.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a 2 year old German Shepherd just like Lj's. 

I also have an 11 year old Rottweiler... Hes about 160 pounds..

Ill get some pics.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

powerstroke7.3;985440 said:


> Here's mine


Gorgeous pit! How old? My 9y/o brindle pit comes with me just about everywhere except plowing. She is my 3rd pit bull, I would never want any other breed. It's a shame they get such a bad rap because of the actions of irresponsible people.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

BDEMOTT;985612 said:


> here is my father-in-laws shepherd, straight from germany. He's been doing all the ratings this past year in hopes they can find a female to breed with. He is an absolute athlete, watching him do bite work is amazing.


Where is this dog now?


----------



## powerstroke7.3 (Nov 24, 2009)

linycctitan;986067 said:


> Gorgeous pit! How old? My 9y/o brindle pit comes with me just about everywhere except plowing. She is my 3rd pit bull, I would never want any other breed. It's a shame they get such a bad rap because of the actions of irresponsible people.


He just turned two and your absolutely right about the bad rap. He's by far the best and most mild mannered dog I've ever had.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

This is my 7 year old shepherd. She came to work with me every day for the first year until she got a little too protective for the job site.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Heres mine..German Shepard from South Carolina that we rescued . Only 11 months in pictures now is a year old


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a 3 year old Yellow lab he is really full of energy. Loves to go with me everywhere. I don't mind taking him but the things that kill me is the shedding and the constant whining because he is so excited to be out. Can't take him plowing he never sits down and will block the mirrors.

Here is a couple pics. Labs are super loyal and great compaignes.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Barron, he hangs around the oven a lot!


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

Heres my two, shooter and beans. They go with me every day to work and just about every where I go. I used to bring the big one(shooter) plowing untill one day I fell into a big sink hole with the front of my truck and scared him. The little one will go plowing but I usually leave him at home so shoot does not get jellous and because my plow route usually takes 10 to 12 hours and thats a long time for him to be trapped in a hot truck.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

brindle one is a dutch.
redish brown one malinois
german shepard
and a weimaraner 

busy busy house... but they love to be in the truck or loader.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Sticks;986174 said:


> brindle one is a dutch.
> redish brown one malinois
> german shepard
> and a weimaraner
> ...


good looking shepherd he looks very similiar to my sheperd.


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

Well those are some nice looking dogs you guys have there. Here is my English Bulldog (Harvey) AKA TUBBS lol he dont do much riding in the truck he also loves his sleep.


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

Also here is my Female Pitbull (Punkin) that we lost last year to a tumor :crying:


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;985692 said:


> My shepherd
> QUOTE]
> 
> Great looking dog LJ.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is Cody, doing what he does best. That is Rex in the background. He has past away. He loved his bed and pillows.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Lux Lawn;986226 said:


> EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;985692 said:
> 
> 
> > My shepherd
> ...


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Lots of great looking dogs.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Here's my new puppys.
They are Boxers.....Zoe & Storm


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is a new pic I just took. This is my 3 year old German Shepherd (Klaus). Currently he is hogging the couch on me haha.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Tango True Canadian sled dog. Makes a good rider.:laughing:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

heres my plow dog well not yet next year though i tried this year but i had to leave him in florida with the folks for the winter till i get my new place his names Buddy and hes a pure bred red doberman


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;986319 said:


> heres my plow dog well not yet next year though i tried this year but i had to leave him in florida with the folks for the winter till i get my new place his names Buddy and hes a pure bred red doberman


Good lookin' dog Mike. Too bad you couldn't bring him up here with ya.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;986327 said:


> Good lookin' dog Mike. Too bad you couldn't bring him up here with ya.


thanx man hes perfect for plowing to he loves riding in the truck


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is another one of my shepherd, if she isn't on our bed she's on the couch


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

knpc;986345 said:


> Here is another one of my shepherd, if she isn't on our bed she's on the couch


LMAO I love the lab in back of the shepherd in the pic


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

We were dog sitting my in-laws lab for a couple weeks. They tore my house apart!


----------



## move it (Jan 6, 2010)

*my lookout*

Mine loves to go in the "truck truck"


----------



## move it (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow eatm, Your GS is a mirror image of mine, She hates the mailman,ups,fedx, and anybody near her house and trucks.


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;986283 said:


> Here is a new pic I just took. This is my 3 year old German Shepherd (Klaus). Currently he is hogging the couch on me haha.


That looks like my Max, I showed the picture to my wife and she thought it was Max. He was a rescue. He's about 3 now, too. He loves to ride in the truck.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

JN16184;986507 said:


> That looks like my Max, I showed the picture to my wife and she thought it was Max. He was a rescue. He's about 3 now, too. He loves to ride in the truck.


omg he does look just like mine haha. My dog loves riding in any vehicle. But when you get out I found out you better roll the windows up past half because I was getting gas once and he got frantic of where I went and he jumped out the front window of my truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

*who wants to go for a salt run!!!*


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sno4U;985636 said:


> I tried but she's too high strung! She bounces all over the truck and tries to attack evry oncoming vehicle when driving down the road. Funny at 1st but really annoying later. Also slobbers up the windows.
> She's a Jack Russel Terrier. Wish I had her energy!:redbounce


I feel your pain I have a Jack Russel Pug mix her name is Sadie and boy is she a handful never stops play,play,play bounces all over. The wife hates her oh well she my little girl.


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

snowman4;986074 said:


> Where is this dog now?


He is located in rochester NY


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

BDEMOTT;986772 said:


> He is located in rochester NY


Do you know who brought him over? Like what breeder?


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Here's mine, he's a shelter dog, but I think he's a mix of shepherd, pitbull, and god knows what else, haha. Great dog though. He doesn't like plowing so much, since he gets throw a bit when hitting piles, haha. But he loves going for car rides. Here he is riding shotty in my International:


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

*Toby*

Boxer -- 4 years old now


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i ended up with 10 pups yesterday, i got some all white wrinkle pups they will go quick because the girls love them, then i got some dark tans like dad and as an added bonus a big black brown brindle male, i did say big right lol


----------



## snow man 0311 (Nov 15, 2009)

nice dogs guys , i have a almost 3 year old brindle boxer truely a man's best friend here he is if the pics comes through .


----------



## tmf lawn care (Oct 6, 2009)

*here my pups*

here my truck dog


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

Here some pic of my buddy....1 1/2


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

snowman4;987027 said:


> Do you know who brought him over? Like what breeder?


a kennel in binghamton NY bought the pregnant sire, and she had her litter like 2 weeks after that. Ill have to get back to you on the name of the kennel from germany and the one in binghamton. They have always had shepherds and when hey got this one the did a ton of research and found a dane and sire in germany they liked and it was lucks draw that they had a liter coming from the 2 of them and someone from NY had bought the sire, she was purchased for 15,000 (pregnant). and thats no type-o.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's my two keeper's The pinto/white male is a pure bred akita wieghs about 140

The black and tan female is half akita - half shepard, shes about 125 lbs Both great dog's that I have to fight to come inside when there's snow on the ground

The last picture is my female next to my girlfriends shiba inu


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Introducing Tank and Nevus. Unbelievable characters. A good dog....is a tired dog.....nuff said. This is after carrying the bulldog on my back as I ran across the park with the Boxer in chase trying to get the rope. Bulldogs....never let go....never. I think it's in their creed.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's my boys, Bo and Luke, no way they will ride in the truck. They have twice, on vet trips, and puked both times. They chase the plow when I'm going.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

AiRhed;987588 said:


> Introducing Tank and Nevus. Unbelievable characters. A good dog....is a tired dog.....nuff said. This is after carrying the bulldog on my back as I ran across the park with the Boxer in chase trying to get the rope. Bulldogs....never let go....never. I think it's in their creed.


Mike, that could be one of the *best* dog pictures I have ever seen.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Zoe & Storm after their first trip to the vet.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh my goodness....there's nothin better than matching Boxer's! Poor lil guys.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

AiRhed;987791 said:


> Oh my goodness....there's nothin better than matching Boxer's! Poor lil guys.


Thanks Mike.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## PropertyTech (Dec 4, 2009)

property tech max


----------



## PropertyTech (Dec 4, 2009)

*cool shades*

max rocking some shades


----------



## 90w250mm (Dec 3, 2009)

*my boys*

Melvin (white one) 2.5 yr old Lab 115 lbs he is my passenger most times
Samm (little guys just an onry little ***** (min pin, chihuahua mix)=relentless
Max (yellow one) 3 yr old Lab Mix he's a little to territorial to go riding along

the little guys sleeps on Melvin's back almost every night


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Tucker has started to ride along but he still likes his sleep!


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is the newest addition to the family. After two years of being dogless, the order came down to get a pup!!:salute:

"Shine" the 7 week old English Springer Spainiel (Phesant Hunting Machine)


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

A bunch of great looking dogs guys! Here is our newest. She was about 6 weeks old in the pic, she is 9 weeks now. We also have a Shep./husky mix that is 7, I don't have any pics of her right now.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Very Nice Wingman/Companions guys
The wife's yellow Lab Marsha and here litter!
I have a black lab but cant upload the pics.
I will always have A Lab in my life time their Loyalty is second to none.


----------



## spy0068 (Sep 30, 2004)

Here are my 2 golden girls..... The oldest Sydney is 10 yrs old (as you can see she does not like her picture taken...) and the little trouble maker Lexie that is 15 months old.....
They go everywhere with me and they love to go plowing......


----------



## VPRacing (Dec 26, 2009)

I've had mine for 1yr... They are 1yr 2mo old.

When I first got them - 2mos old:


----------



## VPRacing (Dec 26, 2009)

Loves corn on the cob and his cow bones!

















Pictures from yesterday:

















They love to be in truck. Black lab is a male, "Ripley", weighs 122lbs, Yellow lab is a female "Raini" and weighs 85lbs.

I usually just take Ripley as he has to be wherever I am, it gets very crowded with both dogs although they both ride very well. She usually sleeps on the floor while he is sleeping on the seat, but she is more of a momma's girl and likes to stay in bed with my g/f.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

sven_502;987734 said:


> Here's my boys, Bo and Luke, no way they will ride in the truck. They have twice, on vet trips, and puked both times. They chase the plow when I'm going.


What great names. now you need to get a female and name her daisey. What is the breed?


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

hlntoiz;990352 said:


> What great names. now you need to get a female and name her daisey. What is the breed?


Akbash/german sheppard. Only Bo has any real signs of sheppard in him with the more golden ears, luke just looks like a straight akbash. They're both about 130 pounds.
And I won the name decision for them, my sisters and mother get to name all the horses, cats, and whatever animals run around so its only fair


----------



## tattood_1 (Dec 28, 2008)

My Rot/Mastiff mix. She goes with me every once in awhile. She's my onboard complaint dept., haha


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

sven_502;987734 said:


> Here's my boys, Bo and Luke, no way they will ride in the truck. They have twice, on vet trips, and puked both times. They chase the plow when I'm going.


my names bo too


----------



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

This is Tug, Our 4 mo old Chesapeake Bay Retreiver,, he loves the snow! and loves riding in the truck


----------



## tomslawncare (Nov 19, 2009)

Luke and Jezabel


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice dogs, I'll have to get a couple pics of my 2 on here!


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

This is Tio he goes everywhere with me. Parson Russell Terrier. Search youtube for "Parson Russell Tio" for videos.


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

Gone but not forgotten. Best dog I've ever had!


----------



## PropertyTech (Dec 4, 2009)

*Nothing like a lab*



hlntoiz;986116 said:


> I have a 3 year old Yellow lab he is really full of energy. Loves to go with me everywhere. I don't mind taking him but the things that kill me is the shedding and the constant whining because he is so excited to be out. Can't take him plowing he never sits down and will block the mirrors.
> 
> Here is a couple pics. Labs are super loyal and great compaignes.
> 
> ...


Great dog, Ive got two


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

mines the single on my left side the others are friends. Rib-eye goes every where i go


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Indi, Frankie and Ruth the rat:



Both mutts and both rescued:



The bigger one, Indi, would be a terrible partner as he can't sit still in the car. Frank does really well in the car, but I haven't tried plowing with him yet. We'll see.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

tomslawncare;990945 said:


> Luke and Jezabel


good to see im not the only doberman guy here sweet looking dogs my pup is on the 2nd or 3 rd page of the thread


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is Cody in co-pilot mode. He keeps and eye on my blind spots for me


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Here are my two dogs.

Irving- is a male black lab/rot. He is 12 years old and has been the best dog. There will never be a dog like him.

Allie- is a female yellow lab. She is 2 1/2 years old. She is the naughtiest dawg in the world! We still love her tho!

Both dogs get treated like kids. Love them both.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

tomslawncare;990945 said:


> Luke and Jezabel


Luke is a good lookin Dobe.
Ears turned out well.

Banks is a 2 year old Female. Loves the Truck. 
She can be a goof.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here are some of my dobbie. His name is Ninja.








This is with my business partners dog. Its a never ending "battle"








Rocking a hoodie while camping on an offroad trip.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

mossman381;992531 said:


> Here is Cody in co-pilot mode. He keeps and eye on my blind spots for me


Cody is a great looking Lab.
Bet he loves to play in the snow.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Lux Lawn;992639 said:


> Cody is a great looking Lab.
> Bet he loves to play in the snow.


Thanks Larry. Snow, water or grass he has fun everywhere. Sorry to see you lost your dog  I know how that feels. I have lost 2 dogs myself. One from cancer and the other from old age. I am sure there is a puppy just waiting for you to come get them


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

mossman381;992718 said:


> Thanks Larry. Snow, water or grass he has fun everywhere. Sorry to see you lost your dog  I know how that feels. I have lost 2 dogs myself. One from cancer and the other from old age. I am sure there is a puppy just waiting for you to come get them


Losing a dog sure does suck, I lost two in 13 days. The one got sick, she was 15 years old, best dog I ever had. I still have her litter mate. Then I got a little Boxer Mix puppy and she had Parvo....had t put her down a week after we got her.
Below is a link to my new puppies I got last weekend. We were going to get one but my wife decide she wanted litter mates again.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98633
Zoe & Storm.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Lux Lawn;992774 said:


> Losing a dog sure does suck, I lost two in 13 days. The one got sick, she was 15 years old, best dog I ever had. I still have her litter mate. Then I got a little Boxer Mix puppy and she had Parvo....had t put her down a week after we got her.
> Below is a link to my new puppies I got last weekend. We were going to get one but my wife decide she wanted litter mates again.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98633
> Zoe & Storm.


Them are some good lookin puppies. They sure don't stay that small long.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

mossman381;992784 said:


> Them are some good lookin puppies. They sure don't stay that small long.


Thanks & No they don't.
The vet said they will gain 2lbs a week,


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are my two dogs. Pele is 5 and on the left and Rooney (3) is his son on the right. They are chihuahuas and mexican and they love the snow. They are good for my shovel crew. Second pic is what Rooney and I do when there is no snow to plow. Chillaxing in the living room watching TV on the new 42" LCD. Lisa gets mad when she calls me from work and asks how little I have done. And lastly Rooney playing in his fort I made for him:redbounce.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Forgot to post pics.:laughing:


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

And our cat Denali. Relaxing on the chair.


----------



## Kybol (Nov 11, 2008)

here is mine after he met a porcupine for the first time:


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

porcupine are bad little animals. The loggers hate them around here and they run them over whenever they find them on the road. They love to eat rubber and electrical wiring. I can see why they would hate them. We have cages built around our equipment so they can't get to anything.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ouch! They would have to sedate my Rott to get those out, otherwise someone would lose a digit or two. How'd ya get them out?


----------



## Kybol (Nov 11, 2008)

WIPensFan;993382 said:


> Ouch! They would have to sedate my Rott to get those out, otherwise someone would lose a digit or two. How'd ya get them out?


I got a few out, then just gave up and took him to the vet. They ended up puting him uner, had to cut him open to get some out that were jammed into his jaw, they were pretty deep. here is the after, all stitched up:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Kybol;993386 said:


> I got a few out, then just gave up and took him to the vet. They ended up puting him uner, had to cut him open to get some out that were jammed into his jaw, they were pretty deep. here is the after, all stitched up:


Poor guy! Hope he's better. Lesson learned for him.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Kybol;993386 said:


> I got a few out, then just gave up and took him to the vet. They ended up puting him uner, had to cut him open to get some out that were jammed into his jaw, they were pretty deep. here is the after, all stitched up:


Poor guy, hope he doesn't catch anymore.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

That porcupine reminds me of Jake. He went after 2 of them and both times he lost. He didn't learn from the first time. He is gone now but not forgotten.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I wish dogs would learn what to and not to mess with. Indi (page 4) has gotten into two fights with a coyote (and lived) and hes' been sprayed by a skunk twice. All this and he's just over 2 years old. Dumb dogs...


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Here is my co-pilot 13 weeks old part boxer part lab.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

NEUSWEDE;996515 said:


> Here is my co-pilot 13 weeks old part boxer part lab.


He's a cute little guy.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

heres a quick vid of my new babies,at about a week old, they are sharpei american bull dog,

they will be about knee high 65 70 something pounds, and some will have awire hair coat like the sharpei plus the wrinkles and the some are smooth like abulldog and the wrinkles, some more than others but we got some cool colors this time,

the black is the bigboy firstborn, actually got stuck at birth lol, he is by far gonna be the coolest, looks like a bear haha,

it's fun watching theyre personalities develop. sad when they go,


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Zoe & Storm


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Another............


----------



## snow man 0311 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Gaby and Tyson*

here are my two kids together


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

willyswagon;988075 said:


> Here is the newest addition to the family. After two years of being dogless, the order came down to get a pup!!:salute:
> 
> "Shine" the 7 week old English Springer Spainiel (Phesant Hunting Machine)


Update, she has proven to be a great pet for the bride and kids. 
Have spent a ton of time with her, over 50 ruffed grouse flushed so far this fall


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

sticks how do they climb into the loader


----------

